# From ghetto to clean, a liquid cooling story



## anonymous6366 (Jul 31, 2012)

(copied from my thread in "cooling and ocing")
**I decided that it was in my best interest to go with water cooling as I want to overclock my q6600 more than 3.5ghz. LGA775 ftw  I had a coolermaster aquagate mini r80 but I killed the pump some how  now im getting all the stuff together for a much better setup.
my pump will be a Laing DDC-1T from bmaverick, with a Danger Den Copper TDX block from BoT. Tonight I'm going to get some more random stuff including a dual 120mm radiator from v12dock (lives near me). I'm also trying to get an xspc dual 5.25 drive reservoir from ebay














Here is my old setup









got my bucket o' liquid cooling from v12dock last night. Got it all up and running makes the inside of my case look lovely.. but the outside does look a bit ghetto rigged lol. It cools real good though. stock clock for my q6600 is 2.4ghz and it levels out at 37c with prime95 running. Oh and I didn't reapply silver5 because I'm getting a different block that actually has 775 support and its still getting those temps so I'm happy
pretty 




not so much 




lookin better




its worth it for a temporary setup

I'll keep uploadin pics as the setup comes together **

The stuff has been coming in and now all i need is the tubing, and 4 more 1/2id fittings. I also discovered that the only realistic way to mount the radiator with this case will be to put it on the outside and have the fans blowing through it that way. I guess I kinda wanted it on the inside but its not a big deal. But I will need to get some 90 degree fittings for it to work well.

Here is the radiator and block





front of the res





internal res (you can kinda see the pump all attached up in there)


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 2, 2012)

got some more stuffs. now im just waiting on the fittings to arrive  its terrible because i have everything else ready to go lol


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 3, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking very good


----------



## Phusius (Aug 3, 2012)

awesome xD


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

Can you upload high res pic


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 3, 2012)

gopal said:


> Can you upload high res pic



once i get off work today I'll take some better pics  (1pm central)


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 3, 2012)

more (higher res too) pics of the tubing and anti kink coils. Man this stuff glows so bright under my uv cathodes! It looks freaking sweet lol both the coils and tubing are uv reactive and i actually have an aditive for distilled water to make it green as well. I think im set on color 
here is the tubing kinda in the case




and then with lights out, no flash, and cathodes on




goin into the res




cpu block




this 1/2"id tubing is so much bigger than my 1/4id tubing i have now!


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

anonymous6366 said:


> more (higher res too) pics of the tubing and anti kink coils. Man this stuff glows so bright under my uv cathodes! It looks freaking sweet lol both the coils and tubing are uv reactive and i actually have an aditive for distilled water to make it green as well. I think im set on color
> here is the tubing kinda in the case
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/anonymous6366/Computer stuff/IMG_0037.jpg
> and then with lights out, no flash, and cathodes on
> ...



How do you like in that mess?


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 4, 2012)

gopal said:


> How do you like in that mess?



what lol. if you were saying how messy it is thats just because i havent finished this yet and cable management/general cleaning will be last


----------



## LGV (Aug 4, 2012)

gopal said:


> How do you like in that mess?



Order or chaos..  hm 
some people  ( like rocket scientist ) find the chaos more fulfilling the task then order. 

I guess comment like thet, you not going up the popularity  ladder my friend.
This is not the series of " Housewife-s"


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 6, 2012)

got the last things i needed, 4 1/2"id fittings. So hopefully when i get off work today i will be able to complete this


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 7, 2012)

got it almost done, here is a teaser and yes i did make it kinda blurry on purpose


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 8, 2012)

cleaning off old silver 5




all clean 




lots of parts for my waterblock!




Putting some teflon tape on the fittings




got the waterblock all mounted




I mounted the radiator so it was outside of the case but the tubing wasn't. it was hard but turned out awesome


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 8, 2012)

first tube in!




second




all three








lights off
















finally with the case door on


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 8, 2012)

oh and this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBqweWWu3Bc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

next time use the EDIT button, It looks great do you planning to sell it?


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 8, 2012)

gopal said:


> next time use the EDIT button, It looks great do you planning to sell it?



I just wanted to keep the separate stages in different posts is why i did that. I do not plan on selling it lol if anything i would get a new mobo cpu and ram and sell the old ones but for gaming an overclocked core 2 quad is enough


----------



## anonymous6366 (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a new PSU and video card.

the power supply
So I got the Corsair AX850 because it was $110 shipped off ebay, the catch was that it didn't come with cables. However I went to corsair's website to see if they had any and if so how much they were. They had these sweet individually sleeved cables in different colors that I saw at first for the newer of their AX series and they cost like 75 before shipping. Then I found the ones for the older models (like the one I had) and they had the same set of cables (everything you need) for $40 shipped! So I feel like that was a deal 

the gpu
Found an msi gtx580 for $150 shipped on ebay and snagged it.. lol

I also picked up an SSD a while back. Let me say single best general improvement you can make to a computer!

Anyway here is what it looks like nowadays


----------

